# das ewige Thema Open Office mal wieder...

## Warriors Prayer

hi,

ich würde OO gerne aus den Quellen bauen, leider habe ich kein ebuild gefunden, das auch funzt. Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit, OO so zu instn, daß ich 

1. keine sandbox access violation bekomme, die ein mergen verhindert

2. ein deutsches OO erhalte

3. Startmenüeinträge in Gnome2 generiert werden?

hmm, viele Wünsche auf einmal, ich weiß, aber bei anderen distros hat das ja auch hin.

Vielen Dank schonmal!

----------

## m0pr0be

Startmenüeinträge für Gnome2 werden auch von openoffice-bin-1.0.1 angelegt und eine sandbox-violation gibts mit diesem ebuild auch nicht.

Bloss deutschsprachige menüs fehlen.

-Christoph

----------

## slak

also, wenn du openoffice kompillierst, wird auch eine deutsche version mitkompilliert.. die musst du dann eigentlich nur noch drueberinstallieren; kleiner tipp: verwende lieber ebuild anstatt emerge; wenn es einen fehler gibt, fangt er nicht von vorne an zu kompillieren sondern, dort wo er aufgehoert hat; also ebuild openoffice-blabla build dann install ... ( man ebuild );

ahja.. es funzt nur mit blackdown-jdk 1.3.1!! wenn du es mit 1.4 kompillierst, bekommst du einen fehler; so weit so gut ..

----------

## ajordan

Fuer die Installaion von OpenOffice diese Variable setzen

```

export SANDBOX_DISABLED=1

```

nach der Installation

```

unset SANDBOX_DISABLED

```

Alex

----------

## nevermind

OK, was anderes zu OO: OO will unbedingt mit dem blackdown-port von java 1.3.1 emerged werden - und fordert mich auf, dieses zu installieren. Ein "emerge -p java" zeigt mir aber, dass ich bereits genau die geforderte version von java installiert habe?! wie kann man dieses problemchen beheben?

----------

## ajordan

wenn tatsaechlich da is probier mal

```

emerge -i dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.3.1-r7

```

Alex

----------

## Warriors Prayer

ok, ich werds mal antesten,

ich meld mich, obs funzt, thx soweit  :Smile: 

----------

## slak

du musst sicher gehen, dass blackdown-java verwendet wird -> 

java-config --list-available-vms

java-config --set-system-vm=blackdown-jdk-...

----------

## morck

@ slack:

Und wie funktioniert dieses "drüberinstallieren" denn jetzt ?

----------

## ajordan

@ morck

das ist kein drueber installieren, sondern das setzen der Umgebungsvariablen auf eine bereits installierte Java-Version.

Bei der Installation eines JDK oder JRE wird das normalerweise vom ebuid mit erledigt.

Alex

----------

## morck

nein ich meinte nicht das mit Java, das ist mir ja klar!

aber slack hat doch ganz am Anfang was davon erzählt, dass beim compilieren ne deutsche Version mitcompiliert wird ... man müsste sie nur "drüberinstallieren". oder hab ich das ganz falsch verstanden??? *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> also, wenn du openoffice kompillierst, wird auch eine deutsche version mitkompilliert.. die musst du dann eigentlich nur noch drueberinstallieren; 

 

Gruß,

Morck

----------

